# The Nephilim



## newnature

â€¨The progeny of the fallen angels during the flood. The Nephilim, These abnormal beings, their destruction was necessary for the preservation of the human race, and for the faithfulness of Yahweh’s Word (Gen. 3:15). â€¨â€¨

There was a second irruption of these fallen angels, smaller in number and more limited in area, for they were for the most part confined to Canaan “the nations of Canaan.” These abnormal beings is what Yahweh was getting rid of. But this second irruption took place on Yahweh’s land, the land he promised to Abraham. â€¨

These abnormal beings were to be cut off, and driven out, and utterly destroyed (Deut. 20:17; Josh. 3:10) but Israel failed. We do not know how many got away to other countries to escape the general destruction. If this were recognized, it would go far to solve many problems connected with Anthropology?


----------



## ambush80

newnature said:


> â€¨The progeny of the fallen angels during the flood. The Nephilim, These abnormal beings, their destruction was necessary for the preservation of the human race, and for the faithfulness of Yahweh’s Word (Gen. 3:15). â€¨â€¨
> 
> There was a second irruption of these fallen angels, smaller in number and more limited in area, for they were for the most part confined to Canaan “the nations of Canaan.” These abnormal beings is what Yahweh was getting rid of. But this second irruption took place on Yahweh’s land, the land he promised to Abraham. â€¨
> 
> These abnormal beings were to be cut off, and driven out, and utterly destroyed (Deut. 20:17; Josh. 3:10) but Israel failed. We do not know how many got away to other countries to escape the general destruction. If this were recognized, it would go far to solve many problems connected with Anthropology?



Who do you think are the modern day Nephilim?


----------



## Artfuldodger

Would these modern day Nephilim  be divine as having angel ancestors?


----------



## newnature

ambush80 said:


> Who do you think are the modern day Nephilim?



The Anti-Christ could be one of these Nephilim?


----------



## newnature

Artfuldodger said:


> Would these modern day Nephilim  be divine as having angel ancestors?



No angel ancestors, because animal DNA and human DNA was mixed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mtLXpgjHL0&feature=related


----------



## ambush80

newnature said:


> The Anti-Christ could be one of these Nephilim?



That's an interesting thought.  How did you come up with it?


----------



## newnature

ambush80 said:


> That's an interesting thought.  How did you come up with it?



I heard that the Vatican was breeding one.


----------



## welderguy

I heard their names were Newnature and Ambush80.


----------



## ambush80

newnature said:


> I heard that the Vatican was breeding one.



Nephilim father and human mother or Nephilim mother and Human father?


----------



## centerpin fan

newnature said:


> I heard that the Vatican was breeding one.


----------



## newnature

ambush80 said:


> Nephilim father and human mother or Nephilim mother and Human father?



By mixing animal DNA and human DNA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mtLXpgjHL0&feature=related


----------



## newnature

centerpin fan said:


>



I forgot where I heard it, but it would make sense?


----------



## newnature

welderguy said:


> I heard their names were Newnature and Ambush80.



There have been huge buildings found off the coast of Japan.


----------



## newnature

ambush80 said:


> Nephilim father and human mother or Nephilim mother and Human father?



So before the flood, human DNA was mixed into animal DNA. After the flood, animal DNA was mixed into human DNA. Remember how Yahweh took Adam's rib and made Eve?


----------



## ambush80

newnature said:


> So before the flood, human DNA was mixed into animal DNA. After the flood, animal DNA was mixed into human DNA. Remember how Yahweh took Adam's rib and made Eve?




Yes. I remember.  Go on.


----------



## newnature

ambush80 said:


> Yes. I remember.  Go on.



By grafting body parts so to speak, would these Nephilim have any of the things we have today? I'm trying to show the difference between the cave people and the human race today?

The cave people during The fifth ‘a day’ in Genesis, that fifth ‘a day’ took around four and half billion years. Look at the cave people, God did not create them in his image. Being created in the image of God means that we must view ourselves as intrinsically valuable and richly invested with meaning, potentially and responsibilities. We are to be and to do on a finite scale, what God is and does on an infinite scale. 

By virtue of being created in the image of God, human beings are capable of reflecting his character in their own life; animals possess none of these qualities. What distinguishes people from animals is the fact that human nature inherently has godlike possibilities. 

Omniscience, omnipotence, or omnipresence, none of these other divine attributes have been ascribed to the human race as part of the image of God. We have been created to reflect God in our thinking and actions, but the physical sustained by God and dependent upon him for our existence in this world and in the world to come. Developing a godly character in this present life, this will be our personal identity in the world to come. It is the character or personality that we have developed in this life, that God preserves in his memory. 

So these cave people, they would have to have everything we have, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mtLXpgjHL0&feature=related 

These cave people would not have had a God conscious, like God has given to the human race a God consciousness, the conscious perception that we could say that there is a God somewhere and that ultimately the human race is accountable to that God. 

These cave people would have been smart, knowing how to make a living.


----------



## Artfuldodger

So the cave people might have been the Nephilim? If they were half human why wouldn't they have a soul and/or God conscious?

Where in scripture does it say they were half animal/half human? I thought they were the offspring of the sons of God and the daughters of men.


----------



## swampstalker24

I've always been curious about the Nephilim.....

The bible says they are the result of "fallen angles" having sexual relations with female human beings.  I find this very odd since it suggests that angles are not supernatural at all, but instead are actual flesh and blood like humans.  They have DNA and are lust full, witch is a far cry from how most people see angles as being.  To me, this suggest that god and his subordinates (angles) are not supernatural beings that float around in the sky, but rather are simply physical beings much more advanced than ourselves, that decided to undertake a science project on earth and it's inhabitants.....   Crazy, I know.  But not anymore crazy and far fetched than believing in an all powerful, omnipotent floating figure in the sky that created an entire universe in 6 days.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

swampstalker24 said:


> I've always been curious about the Nephilim.....
> 
> The bible says they are the result of "fallen angles" having sexual relations with female human beings.  I find this very odd since it suggests that angles are not supernatural at all, but instead are actual flesh and blood like humans.  They have DNA and are lust full, witch is a far cry from how most people see angles as being.  To me, this suggest that god and his subordinates (angles) are not supernatural beings that float around in the sky, but rather are simply physical beings much more advanced than ourselves, that decided to undertake a science project on earth and it's inhabitants.....   Crazy, I know.  But not anymore crazy and far fetched than believing in an all powerful, omnipotent floating figure in the sky that created an entire universe in 6 days.



Stalked, can you tell us how you think the universe came into existence?   In your own words...


----------



## swampstalker24

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Stalked, can you tell us how you think the universe came into existence?   In your own words...



I have no clue, and that is completely ok with me.  Although it would be nice to one day know all the secrets to this universe, huh?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

swampstalker24 said:


> I have no clue, and that is completely ok with me.  Although it would be nice to one day know all the secrets to this universe, huh?





Kudos for not taking my bait


----------



## Artfuldodger

Then there's the belief that the Anunnaki, who came from another planet, made the Nephilim out of animals & humans to mine the earth's gold. Another account has the Anunnaki as angels created  by God as Watchers. Nephilim was another name for the Anunnaki. They were suppose to keep an eye on the earth for God but rebelled and had sex with human women.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

you guys are starting to scare me


----------



## newnature

Artfuldodger said:


> So the cave people might have been the Nephilim? If they were half human why wouldn't they have a soul and/or God conscious?
> 
> Where in scripture does it say they were half animal/half human? I thought they were the offspring of the sons of God and the daughters of men.



No, I didn't say that. I trying to show something with the cave man vs. the human race. 

offspring of the sons of God and the daughters of men, is a figure of speech. A figure of speech is like; the ground thrust.


----------



## newnature

swampstalker24 said:


> I've always been curious about the Nephilim.....
> 
> The bible says they are the result of "fallen angles" having sexual relations with female human beings.  I find this very odd since it suggests that angles are not supernatural at all, but instead are actual flesh and blood like humans.  They have DNA and are lust full, witch is a far cry from how most people see angles as being.  To me, this suggest that god and his subordinates (angles) are not supernatural beings that float around in the sky, but rather are simply physical beings much more advanced than ourselves, that decided to undertake a science project on earth and it's inhabitants.....   Crazy, I know.  But not anymore crazy and far fetched than believing in an all powerful, omnipotent floating figure in the sky that created an entire universe in 6 days.



Good points. A science project to breed the human race off the planet before the flood. What is interesting about the second outbreak out of the Nephilim, it wasn't started by the angels who started the first outbreak. That second outbreak came out of left field.


----------



## centerpin fan

BANDERSNATCH said:


> you guys are starting to scare me



This forum jumped the shark a loooonnnnnggg time ago.

The entire Spiritual Forum should be clearly labeled:


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Stalked, can you tell us how you think the universe came into existence?   In your own words...



What is interesting about the six days is how God made a point to the great usurper in the first five 'a days'. Then in the sixth 'a day' God planted the tree of knowledge of good and bad to be fair to the great usurper. It's like God suckered this usurper into making a move on that tree.


----------



## newnature

Artfuldodger said:


> Then there's the belief that the Anunnaki, who came from another planet, made the Nephilim out of animals & humans to mine the earth's gold. Another account has the Anunnaki as angels created  by God as Watchers. Nephilim was another name for the Anunnaki. They were suppose to keep an eye on the earth for God but rebelled and had sex with human women.



That tree of knowledge of good and bad kinda blows that Anunnaki thing out of the water. It is interesting that that tree was even planted in the first place.


----------



## swampstalker24

centerpin fan said:


> This forum jumped the shark a loooonnnnnggg time ago.
> 
> The entire Spiritual Forum should be clearly labeled:



What's your take on the nephilim?


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> you guys are starting to scare me



What is a trip, I heard that a tribe in Russia caught a female bigfoot and had sex with it and had children with it. Maybe this bigfoot is from that second outbreak of the Nephilim?


----------



## newnature

centerpin fan said:


> This forum jumped the shark a loooonnnnnggg time ago.
> 
> The entire Spiritual Forum should be clearly labeled:



What is so cool about this forum is, there are smart people on this forum. I learn all kinds of cool stuff from this forum.


----------



## centerpin fan

swampstalker24 said:


> What's your take on the nephilim?



They're no match for the X-Men.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

newnature said:


> What is a trip, I heard that a tribe in Russia caught a female bigfoot and had sex with it and had children with it. Maybe this bigfoot is from that second outbreak of the Nephilim?




What's amazing is how good Bigfeets are at avoiding game cameras and semis on the highway.


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> What's amazing is how good Bigfeets are at avoiding game cameras and semis on the highway.



There has to be some kind of survival skills these bigfooters learned or handed down to them. Hide from the human race, they are not very nice people at times.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

newnature said:


> There has to be some kind of survival skills these bigfooters learned or handed down to them. Hide from the human race, they are not very nice people at times.



lol    The Unicorn is the only animal that I know of that has been better at eluding humans.


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol    The Unicorn is the only animal that I know of that has been better at eluding humans.



Maybe that Unicorn was a science project of the great usurper that kinda went good for him. Interesting how Yahweh didn't allow it on the Ark Noah built.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

newnature said:


> Maybe that Unicorn was a science project of the great usurper that kinda went good for him. Interesting how Yahweh didn't allow it on the Ark Noah built.



How do you know He didn't?


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> How do you know He didn't?



These mighty men, the men of renown. The explanation of the origin of the Greek mythology, that mythology was no mere invention of the human brain. But it grew out of the traditions, and memories, and legends of the doings of that mighty race of beings, and was gradually evolved out of the ‘heroes’ of Gen. 6:4. Maybe the Unicorn was their pets.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

newnature said:


> Interesting how Yahweh didn't allow it on the Ark Noah built.



Was specifically asking how you knew that God didn't allow the unicorn on the Ark?


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Was specifically asking how you knew that God didn't allow the unicorn on the Ark?



Don't know, just have fun with ya. Good points though, maybe this usurper got his practice at goofing around with DNA during the fifth 'a day'. God kept destroying the life on the planet over and over again during that time in earth's history. God did play one big sucker play on that usurper and he did fall for it. 

Even in the second outbreak, those angels thought they could get away with it, but they are in chains right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly

newnature said:


> By grafting body parts so to speak, would these Nephilim have any of the things we have today? I'm trying to show the difference between the cave people and the human race today?
> 
> The cave people during The fifth ‘a day’ in Genesis, that fifth ‘a day’ took around four and half billion years. Look at the cave people, God did not create them in his image. Being created in the image of God means that we must view ourselves as intrinsically valuable and richly invested with meaning, potentially and responsibilities. We are to be and to do on a finite scale, what God is and does on an infinite scale.
> 
> By virtue of being created in the image of God, human beings are capable of reflecting his character in their own life; animals possess none of these qualities. What distinguishes people from animals is the fact that human nature inherently has godlike possibilities.
> 
> Omniscience, omnipotence, or omnipresence, none of these other divine attributes have been ascribed to the human race as part of the image of God. We have been created to reflect God in our thinking and actions, but the physical sustained by God and dependent upon him for our existence in this world and in the world to come. Developing a godly character in this present life, this will be our personal identity in the world to come. It is the character or personality that we have developed in this life, that God preserves in his memory.
> 
> So these cave people, they would have to have everything we have, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mtLXpgjHL0&feature=related
> 
> These cave people would not have had a God conscious, like God has given to the human race a God consciousness, the conscious perception that we could say that there is a God somewhere and that ultimately the human race is accountable to that God.
> 
> These cave people would have been smart, knowing how to make a living.



Except that the archaeological record shows that Neanderthal "cave people" buried their dead with flowers and possessions for use in the Afterlife. If they had no "God consciousness" like modern humans, why did they believe in an afterlife?


----------



## newnature

NCHillbilly said:


> Except that the archaeological record shows that Neanderthal "cave people" buried their dead with flowers and possessions for use in the Afterlife. If they had no "God consciousness" like modern humans, why did they believe in an afterlife?



Never heard about that before, good point. Maybe the great usurper and his fellow usurpers were experimenting to see  how far they can con these cave people. Seems that at the Tower of Babel, this usurper had a plan about afterlife that works, because everyone ate ham for Easter.


----------



## bullethead




----------



## Baroque Brass

Am I reading this correctly? It's being suggested here that Angels had sex with humans?


----------



## JimD

Barouque, it is mentioned in the book of Genesis and the book of Enoch goes into great detail about the fallen 200 angels. There is proof giants lived all over the world not just in the middle East.


----------



## hobbs27

Barouque Brass said:


> Am I reading this correctly? It's being suggested here that Angels had sex with humans?



Sons of God took daughters of men as wives. That's about all we know from Canon. Anything added to that is purely speculation, but obviously grabs the attention of a lot of folks. I'll be sitting the rest of this one out. Enjoy!


----------



## welderguy

hobbs27 said:


> Sons of God took daughters of men as wives. That's about all we know from Canon. Anything added to that is purely speculation, but obviously grabs the attention of a lot of folks. I'll be sitting the rest of this one out. Enjoy!



Well said Hobbs.
I believe the "sons of God" refers to the descendants of Enos,who in chapter 4 were said to have begun to call upon God.They were God's children.They showed evidence of it.
Same as the reference to His children in this verse:
"Behold what manner of love the Father has bestowed upon us that we should be called the sons of God."(1John3:1)
Neither of which refer to angels.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Genesis 6:4-5
The Nephilim were on the earth in those days--and also afterward--when the sons of God went to the daughters of humans and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown.
5Then the LORD saw that the wickedness of man was great on the earth, and that every intent of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually. 6The LORD was sorry that He had made man on the earth, and He was grieved in His heart.


----------



## newnature

Barouque Brass said:


> Am I reading this correctly? It's being suggested here that Angels had sex with humans?



I didn't make that claim?


----------



## newnature

hobbs27 said:


> Sons of God took daughters of men as wives. That's about all we know from Canon. Anything added to that is purely speculation, but obviously grabs the attention of a lot of folks. I'll be sitting the rest of this one out. Enjoy!



No speculation at all, just sit back.


----------



## newnature

welderguy said:


> Well said Hobbs.
> I believe the "sons of God" refers to the descendants of Enos,who in chapter 4 were said to have begun to call upon God.They were God's children.They showed evidence of it.
> Same as the reference to His children in this verse:
> "Behold what manner of love the Father has bestowed upon us that we should be called the sons of God."(1John3:1)
> Neither of which refer to angels.



I will use the bible.


----------



## Baroque Brass

JimD said:


> Barouque, it is mentioned in the book of Genesis and the book of Enoch goes into great detail about the fallen 200 angels. There is proof giants lived all over the world not just in the middle East.



What proof do we have of Giants and what does that have to do with angels having sex with humans?  Obviously I have little knowledge of the writings of the bible and I tend to look at all of this with a certain degree of logic and common sense. If God wanted these beings on earth why didn't he just create them as he is supposed to have created everything else? And I thought the Noah's Ark story was absurd. Sorry if I've offended anyone but I can't accept this as having actually taken place just because the bible says it.


----------



## Baroque Brass

I just did aGoogle search and indeed there were giants long ago, so I stand corrected there. But what proof is there that these giants were fathered by "sons of God"?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

I believe I read before that 'sons of god' is mentioned several times in the OT, and each of the other times it's referring to angels....as in Job.   IMO, to make the Genesis 'sons of god' human is stretching it.


----------



## welderguy

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I believe I read before that 'sons of god' is mentioned several times in the OT, and each of the other times it's referring to angels....as in Job.   IMO, to make the Genesis 'sons of god' human is stretching it.



Im interested in knowing what makes you think "sons of God" in Job 1 and 2 is refering to angels.Not saying you're wrong,just curious to know.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

aren't they presenting themselves with Satan?    I'll have to reread it...


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

reread it.    IMO, if the 'sons of god' are not angels, but men, then these men would have been presenting themselves before God on earth somewhere.   not sure where that would have been, or why....     Passage begs lots of questions...     If they are presenting themselves before God 'in heaven', that would mean that Satan has the ability to go there even though he was thrown down to earth.          Just thinking out loud.


----------



## newnature

Artfuldodger said:


> Genesis 6:4-5
> The Nephilim were on the earth in those days--and also afterward--when the sons of God went to the daughters of humans and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown.
> 5Then the LORD saw that the wickedness of man was great on the earth, and that every intent of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually. 6The LORD was sorry that He had made man on the earth, and He was grieved in His heart.



After the murder, Cain responds to a question Yahweh asked him, “Am I my brother’s keeper?” We are all of us our brothers’ keepers, and the strong implication that all homicide is in fact fratricide. Yahweh yields to Cain’s plea and protects him from the fate he inflicted on Abel. The man who could not tolerate Yahweh’s inscrutable grace, now benefits from it. Yet, the murderous first-born son of Adam, his offspring will not survive the flood. 

The world dissolves, corruption, and injustice, and lawlessness, and violence inevitably bring about destruction. When humans destroy the moral basis of society, when they are violent or cruel or unkind, they endanger the very existence of that society. These humans were not being punished for religious sins, for idolatry, for worshipping the wrong god, or anything of that nature. By virtue of having been created by Yahweh in the image of Yahweh-they are bound to a basic moral law that precludes, murder and other forms of oppression and violence. 

Inhumanity and violence undermine the very foundations of society, Yahweh provides a moral rationale for his actions. The earth is destroyed because of the violence, bloodshed, but also all kinds of injustice and oppression. Noah is saved specifically for his righteousness, he was righteous in his generation. Noah was chosen therefore for moral reasons. 

Yahweh is not acting capriciously, but according to certain clear standards of justice. This was deserved punishment and the person who was saved was righteous. Yahweh makes the decision to punish humans because the world has corrupted itself through bloodshed and violence. Yahweh selects Noah due to his righteousness and Yahweh issues a direct command to build an ark.


----------



## newnature

Barouque Brass said:


> What proof do we have of Giants and what does that have to do with angels having sex with humans?  Obviously I have little knowledge of the writings of the bible and I tend to look at all of this with a certain degree of logic and common sense. If God wanted these beings on earth why didn't he just create them as he is supposed to have created everything else? And I thought the Noah's Ark story was absurd. Sorry if I've offended anyone but I can't accept this as having actually taken place just because the bible says it.



You can't offended anyone, we are just having fun. Proof, look out what science is doing today with this DNA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mtLXpgjHL0&feature=related  They are mixing different animals together, I heard they are coming up with some crazy looking animals that are doing some crazy things.


----------



## centerpin fan

Barouque Brass said:


> I tend to look at all of this with a certain degree of logic and common sense.



You're in the wrong forum.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

in the fiery furnace scene, the 4th person in the fire is described as the 'son of god'.    the author had no idea about 'Jesus' at the time, or that God even had a son, and even if they thought He had a son they wouldn't know what he looked like.    No doubt describing an angel in that passage.


----------



## newnature

Barouque Brass said:


> I just did aGoogle search and indeed there were giants long ago, so I stand corrected there. But what proof is there that these giants were fathered by "sons of God"?



The Nephilim weren't fathered, they are a science project. Before the flood, these 'sons of God' were adding human DNA to animals. Some of those pictures show these Nephilim with a horn or other crazy looking things. After the flood, animal DNA was mixed with human DNA.


----------



## Artfuldodger

"They were the heroes of old, men of renown."

Is that used anywhere else in the Bible to describe anyone?


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> reread it.    IMO, if the 'sons of god' are not angels, but men, then these men would have been presenting themselves before God on earth somewhere.   not sure where that would have been, or why....     Passage begs lots of questions...     If they are presenting themselves before God 'in heaven', that would mean that Satan has the ability to go there even though he was thrown down to earth.          Just thinking out loud.



God was on the earth during Jobs days. He went back to heaven during the flood and after the flood he came back down to the earth. After God gave up on the nations, he went back to heaven. God came down again after Moses built that Ark.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Enoch 15:8

Now the giants, who have been born of spirit and of flesh, 
shall be called upon the earth evil spirits,
and on earth shall be their habitation.
Evil spirits shall proceed from their flesh, because they were created from above: the holy Watchers was their beginning and primary foundation. Evil spirits shall they be upon the earth, and the spirits of the wicked shall they be called.
The habitation of the spirits of heaven shall be in heaven;
but upon earth shall be the habitation  of terrestrial spirits, who are born on earth.

Holy watchers?


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> in the fiery furnace scene, the 4th person in the fire is described as the 'son of god'.    the author had no idea about 'Jesus' at the time, or that God even had a son, and even if they thought He had a son they wouldn't know what he looked like.    No doubt describing an angel in that passage.



That 4th person was an Angel.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

newnature said:


> God was on the earth during Jobs days. He went back to heaven during the flood and after the flood he came back down to the earth. After God gave up on the nations, he went back to heaven. God came down again after Moses built that Ark.



What is your source for this info?   Are you referencing the Book of Enoch?   I know Genesis says that God visited with Adam, but where do you  get the other info?


----------



## welderguy

Ya'll ever heard the term "theophany"?
I believe it was a theophany of Jesus in the furnace and a theophany of Jesus that walked with Adam in the garden.Also who met Abraham in his tent door.
Reason is the verse that says "no man has seen God at any time..."


----------



## welderguy

I believe Heb.1:5 proves that "sons of God" in Gen.6 is definately not referring to angels.
Job 1&2 as well.


----------



## newnature

BANDERSNATCH said:


> What is your source for this info?   Are you referencing the Book of Enoch?   I know Genesis says that God visited with Adam, but where do you  get the other info?



He dwelt in the tents of Shem.


----------



## hummerpoo

newnature said:


> God was on the earth during Jobs days. He went back to heaven during the flood and after the flood he came back down to the earth. After God gave up on the nations, he went back to heaven. God came down again after Moses built that Ark.



Ps. 139:
7
Where can I go from Your Spirit?
Or where can I flee from Your presence?
8 
If I ascend to heaven, You are there;
If I make my bed in Sheol, behold, You are there.
9 
If I take the wings of the dawn,
If I dwell in the remotest part of the sea,
10 
Even there Your hand will lead me,
And Your right hand will lay hold of me.
11 
If I say, “Surely the darkness will overwhelm me,
And the light around me will be night,”
12 
Even the darkness is not dark to You,
And the night is as bright as the day.
Darkness and light are alike to You.


Jer. 23:
“Am I a God who is near,” declares the Lord,
“And not a God far off?
24 
“Can a man hide himself in hiding places
So I do not see him?” declares the Lord.
“Do I not fill the heavens and the earth?” declares the Lord.


Pr. 23:
3 
The eyes of the Lord are in every place,
Watching the evil and the good.


"Omnipresence"


----------



## hummerpoo

centerpin fan said:


> This forum jumped the shark a loooonnnnnggg time ago.
> 
> The entire Spiritual Forum should be clearly labeled:


----------



## Will Galen

*About the Nephilim.* The word Nephilim appears in the Bible 3 times. The first occurrence is in Noah’s day. 

(Genesis 6:1-9 says,_ Now when men started to grow in number on the surface of the ground and daughters were born to them, 2the sons of the true God began to notice that the daughters of men were beautiful. So they began taking as wives all whom they chose. 3Then Jehovah said: “My spirit will not tolerate man indefinitely, because he is only flesh. Accordingly, his days will amount to 120 years.” _
_
4The NephÊ¹i·lim were on the earth in those days and afterward. During that time the sons of the true God continued to have relations with the daughters of men, and these bore sons to them. They were the mighty ones of old times, the men of fame. 5Consequently, Jehovah saw that man’s wickedness was great on the earth and that every inclination of the thoughts of his heart was only bad all the time.
_
_6Jehovah regretted that he had made men on the earth, and his heart was saddened. 7So Jehovah said: “I am going to wipe men whom I have created off the surface of the ground, man together with domestic animals, creeping animals, and flying creatures of the heavens, for I regret that I have made them.” 8But Noah found favor in the eyes of Jehovah. 9This is the history of Noah. . . ._

Who were the sons of God that fathered the Nephilim?
The expression “sons of the true God,” is a Bible expression used to describe angels which is also found at Job 1:6 and 2:1.  If these “sons of the true God” were merely men, questions would arise. Why would their offspring be “men of fame” more than those of the wicked, or of faithful Noah? Also why mention their marriage to the daughters of men as something special? Marriage and childbearing had been taking place for more than 1,500 years.

The view that the “sons of the true god,” is referring to angels is supported by Peter, who speaking of Jesus at 1 Peter 3:18-20 says, . . ._He [Jesus] was put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit. 19And in this state he went and preached to the spirits in prison, 20who had formerly been disobedient when God was patiently waiting in Noah’s day, while the ark was being constructed, in which a few people, that is, eight souls, were carried safely through the water._

Peter adds at, 2 Peter 2:4, 5, _Certainly God did not refrain from punishing the angels who sinned, but threw them into TarÊ¹ta·rus, putting them in chains of dense darkness to be reserved for judgment. 5And he did not refrain from punishing an ancient world, but kept Noah, a preacher of righteousness, safe with seven others when he brought a flood upon a world of ungodly people. _

Also Jude speaking of Jehovah says at Jude 1:6, _And the angels who did not keep their original position but forsook their own proper dwelling place, he has reserved with eternal bonds in dense darkness for the judgment of the great day. _

Angels have the power to materialize in human form, and some angels have did so to bring messages from God. (See Luke 1:11-13, 26-28) However we see the Bible states that the disobedient angels are now “spirits in prison,” awaiting judgment day.” This seems to indicate that they are greatly restricted, unable again to materialize as they did prior to the Flood.

*The Nephilim,* were unauthorized hybrids from the union of materialized angels with, as the Bible puts it, the daughters of men. Since the Bible shows only Noah, his wife, his three sons, and their wives, survived the flood, the Nephilim died along with everyone else. The angels of course cast off their materialized bodies and returned to the spirit realm.

The word Nephilim appears twice more in the Bible, both in Numbers 13:33.

*The Nephilim in Moses day.*
(Numbers 13:1,2) _ Jehovah now spoke to Moses, saying: 2“Send out men to spy out the land of CaÊ¹naan, which I am giving to the Israelites. You are to send out one man from each ancestral tribe, each one a chieftain among them.”_

(Numbers 13:25-33)_ 25At the end of 40 days, they returned from spying out the land. 26So they came back to Moses and Aaron and all the assembly of the Israelites in the wilderness of PaÊ¹ran, at KaÊ¹desh. They brought back a report to all the assembly and showed them the fruitage of the land. 27This is what they reported to Moses: “We entered the land into which you sent us, and it is indeed flowing with milk and honey, and this is its fruitage.”_

 28"_Nevertheless, the people who dwell in the land are strong, and the fortified cities are very great. We also saw the AnÊ¹a·kim there. 29The A·malÊ¹ek·ites are dwelling in the land of the NegÊ¹eb, and the HitÊ¹tites, the JebÊ¹u·sites, and the AmÊ¹or·ites are dwelling in the mountainous region, and the CaÊ¹naan·ites are dwelling by the sea and along the Jordan.” 30Then CaÊ¹leb tried to calm the people as they stood before Moses by saying: “Let us go up immediately, and we are sure to take possession of it, because we can surely conquer it.”_

 31_But the men who went up with him said: “We are not able to go up against the people, because they are stronger than we are.” 32And they kept on giving the Israelites a bad report about the land that they had spied out, saying: “The land that we passed through to spy out is a land that devours its inhabitants, and all the people whom we saw in it are men of extraordinary size. 33And there we saw the NephÊ¹i·lim, the sons of AÊ¹nak, who are from the NephÊ¹i·lim, and in comparison we seemed like grasshoppers, both to us and to them.”_

Note that verse 32 says some of the spies gave the Israelites a bad report. Other Bible translations call this report, ‘a bad account,’ ‘an evil report,’ ‘a negative report, etc..’ The Good News translation calls this report a ‘false report.’ The Hebrew word being translated is ‘dibbah or dibbat.’ Strongs exhaustive concordance of the Bible defines it as, slander, defaming, evil. So we see the spies were exaggerating and lying about the situation because they were afraid. Now note what happens.

(Numbers 14:1-11)  _Then all the assembly raised their voice, and the people continued crying out and weeping all through that night. 2All the Israelites began to murmur against Moses and Aaron, and the whole assembly spoke against them, saying: “If only we had died in the land of Egypt, or if only we had died in this wilderness! 3Why is Jehovah bringing us to this land to fall by the sword? Our wives and children will become plunder. Is it not better for us to return to Egypt?” 4They were even saying to one another: “Let us appoint a leader and return to Egypt!” 5At this Moses and Aaron fell with their faces to the ground before the whole assembled congregation of the Israelites._

_ 6Joshua the son of Nun and CaÊ¹leb the son of Je·phunÊ¹neh, who were among those who spied out the land, ripped their garments apart, 7and they said this to all the assembly of the Israelites: “The land that we passed through to spy out is a very, very good land. 8If Jehovah is pleased with us, he will certainly bring us into this land and give it to us, a land that is flowing with milk and honey. 9But you must not rebel against Jehovah, and you must not fear the people of the land, for we will devour them. Their protection has been removed from them, and Jehovah is with us. Do not fear them.”_

_10However, all the assembly talked of stoning them. But Jehovah’s glory appeared on the tent of meeting to all the people of Israel. 11Then Jehovah said to Moses: “How much longer will this people treat me without respect, and how much longer will they not put faith in me in spite of all the signs that I performed among them?”_

*Why the Israelites wandered in the wilderness for 40 years.*
(Numbers 14:26-38) _26Jehovah then said to Moses and Aaron: 27“How much longer will this evil assembly keep up this murmuring against me? I have heard what the Israelites are murmuring against me. 28Say to them, ‘“As surely as I live,” declares Jehovah, “I will do to you just what I have heard you speak! 29In this wilderness your corpses will fall, yes, the whole number of you from 20 years old and up who were registered, all of you who have murmured against me. 30None of you will enter into the land that I swore to have you reside in except CaÊ¹leb the son of Je·phunÊ¹neh and Joshua the son of Nun. _

31“‘“_And I will bring in your children, who you said would become plunder, and they will get to know the land that you have rejected. 32But your own corpses will fall in this wilderness. 33Now your sons will become shepherds in the wilderness 40 years, and they will have to answer for your acts of unfaithfulness until the last one of your corpses falls in the wilderness. 34According to the number of the days that you spied out the land, 40 days, a day for a year, a day for a year, you will answer for your errors 40 years, for you will know what it means to oppose me._

 35“‘“_I, Jehovah, have spoken. This is what I will do to all this evil assembly, those who have gathered together against me: In this wilderness they will come to their end, and here they will die. 36The men whom Moses sent to spy out the land and who caused the whole assembly to murmur against him when they returned with a bad report about the land, 37yes, the men who brought back the bad report about the land will be struck down and die before Jehovah. 38But Joshua the son of Nun and CaÊ¹leb the son of Je·phunÊ¹neh, who were among those who went to spy out the land, will certainly keep living.”’”_

Note that the spies that gave the false report died because of their lying. There could be no second outbreak of Nephilim as Newnature referred to, because the sinful angels were prevented from materializing after the flood. There were no Nephilim in the land as the spies reported, they were just telling lies.

Note; There’s no doubt there were men of extraordinary size in Bible times, they just weren’t of the Nephlim.


----------



## welderguy

Will Galen said:


> *About the Nephilim.
> 
> Who were the sons of God that fathered the Nephilim?
> The expression “sons of the true God,” is a Bible expression used to describe angels...*


*

I would love to hear your explaination of how this aligns with Heb.1:5:

"For unto which of the angels said he at any time,Thou art my Son,this day have I begotten thee?And again,I will be to him a Father,and he shall be to me a Son?"

Sounds very contradictory to me.*


----------



## newnature

welderguy said:


> I would love to hear your explaination of how this aligns with Heb.1:5:
> 
> "For unto which of the angels said he at any time,Thou art my Son,this day have I begotten thee?And again,I will be to him a Father,and he shall be to me a Son?"
> 
> Sounds very contradictory to me.



I took out something that makes no since, some kind of superiority teaching that seems to be added to Hebrews? 

Hebrews 1:1-3:15; 
From of old, Yahweh spoke to the Israelites fathers by the prophets in every manner, and in all ways; but in these later days, Yahweh has conversed with us, by his son; whom Yahweh has constituted heir of all things, and when Yeshua made a purgation of sins, then Yeshua sat down on the right hand of Yahweh. Wherefore, my brethren, who are called with a calling that is from heaven, consider this high priest of our profession, Yeshua the Messiah; because Yahweh has said, “O, if you would but heed my charge this day; do not be stubborn as at Meribah, in the wilderness, when your fathers put me to the test, tried me, though they had seen my deeds. 

Forty years I was provoked by that generation; I thought, they are a senseless people; they would not know my ways. Concerning them, I swore in anger, they shall never come to my resting-place!” Beware, therefore, my brethren, lest there be in any of us an evil heart that believes not, and we depart from the living Yahweh; but we need to examine ourselves all the days, during the day which is called today; and let none of us be hardened, through the deceitfulness of sin; for we have part with the Messiah, if we persevere in this firm confidence, from the beginning to the end; as it was said, “O, if you would but heed my charge this day.” Do not harden your hearts to anger Yahweh. 

Hebrews 1:4-2:18; 3:2-6 is what was left out?


----------



## Will Galen

welderguy said:


> I would love to hear your explaination of how this aligns with Heb.1:5:
> 
> "For unto which of the angels said he at any time,Thou art my Son,this day have I begotten thee?And again,I will be to him a Father,and he shall be to me a Son?"
> 
> Sounds very contradictory to me.



Not at all. Read Hebrews the 1st chapter in context.


----------



## welderguy

Will Galen said:


> Not at all. Read Hebrews the 1st chapter in context.



The context is that Jesus Christ is greater than all.

The angels have not been made sons.They are ministering spirits.They know nothing of the experience of grace,but they earnestly desire to look into the things of grace.(1 Pet.1:12)

We,as adopted sons,unlike angels,are no longer called servants but are now called the friends of God.He never gave that status to angels.

John 15:15
" No longer do I call you servants, for a servant does not know what his master is doing; but I have called you friends, for all things that I heard from My Father I have made known to you."


Hope this helps.God bless.


----------



## marketgunner

there is a problem,   Nephilim is not used in Gen 3 in connection with the "sons of god"   

how do you equate  nephilim with giant?


----------

